# Fall Fishing is turning on! BIG girl caught and Released



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Saturday and Sunday our clients experienced some phenomenal fall fishing in Matagorda!

Saturday all our boats drifted with shrimp and caught great boxes of fish. On Sunday one boat decided they wanted to wade with lures and that didn't disappoint at all! They caught solid trout on topwaters and soft plastics, including one big girl that went 28" and over 7lbs that was released after pictures.

Our fall fishing is only just getting started. The birds have begun to work some and should only increase over the next month. Matagorda Bay system is in great shape and the fall fishing is shaping up to be phenomenal! We have some openings the rest of this month with lodging for those interested in catching some fish and relaxing. November is booking up fast with Cast & Blast trips, so if you want on our calendar, we need to hear from you ASAP.

Oct 18, 19, 22, 23-26, 29-31 all currently have at least one boat open

To book:
Email: [email protected]
Call/text: 979.240.5312


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

